

Beginner's Guide to the Language of Airport Runways - kposehn
http://gizmodo.com/a-beginners-guide-to-the-secret-language-of-airport-run-1689493625?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_twitter&utm_source=gizmodo_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow

======
bengali3
See also FAA's pub: Pilot's Handbook of Aeronautical Knowledge

"The Pilot’s Handbook of Aeronautical Knowledge provides basic knowledge that
is essential for pilots. This handbook introduces pilots to the broad spectrum
of knowledge that will be needed as they progress in their pilot training.
Except for the Code of Federal Regulations pertinent to civil aviation, most
of the knowledge areas applicable to pilot certification are presented. This
handbook is useful to beginning pilots, as well as those pursuing more
advanced pilot certificates. "

[http://www.faa.gov/regulations_policies/handbooks_manuals/av...](http://www.faa.gov/regulations_policies/handbooks_manuals/aviation/pilot_handbook/)

~~~
fennecfoxen
Websites like FlightAware also have a variety of fun documents about specific
airports and procedures. I'm personally rather fond of the map for RIVER
VISUAL RUNWAY 13 at LGA:
[http://flightaware.com/resources/airport/KLGA/IAP/RIVER+VISU...](http://flightaware.com/resources/airport/KLGA/IAP/RIVER+VISUAL+RWY+13)

------
jallensm
It is rather interesting to know that it takes this much work into preparing
and operating airport run-ways i learnt a lot from this forum it is very
informative with enhancement of pictures fascinating!!

